# Abandoned young wood pigeon, N. London



## m_bortolino (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, my parents found a young wood pigeon the other day after it jumped from its nest (5m up in a hawthorn tree) & tried going for a walk down a busy main road. They kept it near the nest for a couple of days but no other pigeons showed up.

There seem to be no signs of injury or infection (no lumps in throat/bald patches as described on this site), & looks like the photos of a 17/18 day old bird. It won't eat yet, but has drank once or twice on its own.

My parents have hand-fed it these last few days, by wrapping it in a towel & following the instructions on this site for observing crop size, & feeding 3 times a day with about 30-40ml of ground bird-seed/sesame/sunflower seeds, elderberries (what it had been fed when we found it judging by the droppings) & water. It's been kept clean & on a base of newpaper which is changed a few times a day.

It isn't very active indoors, but outdoors will walk & flap around, usually with an instinct to head for high ground & hide among trees in the garden.



So, we're not really sure how to proceed with caring for it. My mum will be home during the day (caring for my grandmother too), but it's a small flat & aren't sure if we could cope with a bird flying around.

Is there a wildlife centre or similar in the London area that could look after it? We're in Hackney & don't have a car, so traveling long distances might be difficult.

Any info much appreciated, thanks

-Marcello


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this little bird.
We have several UK members who will be online sometime today. One of our members volunteers at a wildlife center in London so she will be able to give you the info you need.
Hang in there.

Reti


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Marcello,

Well I volunteer at a Wildlife Centre in London but it's South London - Wallington - betwen Croydon and Sutton - London Wildcare. We are the only wildlife Centre near to London and definitely nearest to you. 

I think there may be a Blue Cross near to you? If there is and you can't get to us - try them - they often bring us wild birds - but check that they would do that - I think there is one Hackney way - I will have a look in a mo and update this post.

If you can get to where I volunteer, London Wildcare, it's no great shakes - Can you get to Clapham Junction on the mainline? If you can then go to platform 15 and take a train to either Wallington, Waddon or Hackbridge - all about a mile away. My preference is Hackbridge where you can cut across the park. 

Perhaps when you have had time to decide where you can take him, I can be more specific with directions. London Wildcare will definitely take him, but I will just check those Blue cross hospitals for you now.

Tania x


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Tania,
I had just sent you an email.

Reti


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

No worries Reti - I see "London" and I know there is a help at hand. 

Marcello - the Blue Cross hospital nearest to you is Victoria

Address: Sheppard House, 1-5 Hugh Street, London SW1V 1QQ
Tel: 020 7932 2370
Fax: 020 7821 2371
Chief Veterinary Surgeon: Jess Gower

Opening hours: 
9.30-noon: Monday to Friday 
2.30-4pm: Monday to Friday (except Wednesday)

Call them first, but I am sure they do bring us the odd wildlife patient ( usually pigeons ) as one of their collection officers is a volunteer at London Wildcare too.

If they can't help - well try and get him to London Wildcare - which is at:-

Beddington Park,
Church Road
Wallington
Surrey
SM6 7NN

Tel 020 8647 6230

Tania xx


----------



## m_bortolino (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi again, just dropped the bird off at Trent Park Animal Centre, which was easier to get to than London Wildcare (& Blue Cross Victoria wouldn't take it). I'm sure it'll enjoy the leafy surroundings in Enfield more than the crack-addled streets of Hackney  Thanks for the help!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Marcello,

Glad you were able to find somewhere close by. I haven't heard of that place but I'll certianly make a note as we often have calls from North London.

Funny about the Blue Cross - I think if our volunteer is on duty - then maybe they take it knowing that there is someone on duty who can deliver it to London Wildcare. I am seeing her this Sunday so I'm going to ask what the policies are. 

Last resort - I was going to come over to you and pick the pigeon up if all else fails - saved me a journey!! I used to live in Hampstead - not sure how far that is from you.

Thanks for helping the little guy out.

Tania xx


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> Funny about the Blue Cross - I think if our volunteer is on duty - then maybe they take it knowing that there is someone on duty who can deliver it to London Wildcare. I am seeing her this Sunday so I'm going to ask what the policies are.
> Tania xx


I did check this out with my contact at the Blue Cross Victoria and they should accept feral and woodpigeons from the public which are then brought over to places like London Wildcare.

My contact advised that the person Marcello must have spoken to didn't realise this. So people in central London can try the Blue Cross to take injured and young pigeons to for onward transmission to London Wildcare. 

tania x


----------

